# front air dam



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

does anyone's front air dam not flush with the car body?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Like this on both sides. Been this way since day one


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

My 2011 ECO is the same. Not sure if this is because I got the dealer installed fogs and the dealer messed it up or from the factory.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I had dealer install fog lights also. Just like to now if its like this on the diesel or like this on the ECOs and why the gap.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I haven't noticed but I'll take a look tomorrow


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't think mine is like that but same I'll check it out tomorrow as I'm not 100% sure and now I want to make sure it's not like that lol


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

looks like it is missing a clip mine does not look like that - the weather is finally nice so I am going to give it a wash tomorrow and I will double check.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

now if its a regular cruze not a ECO version, its usually flush. So I'm inquiring only on diesel models.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Mine's flush...


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine was like that last time I washed my car. I simply pushed it on until it snapped into place. 2014 cruse td

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Mine pulled off, and was dragging the ground, after I hit a big V when I was pulling off the road, into a driveway of a house I needed to visit the other day. However, after about 5 minutes of fooling around with it, I just pushed it back on... For that entire day, I checked every stop, and it was off each time.. At the end of the day, I had some extra time, and fooled with it some more.
Finally got all the little clips bent back up a bit, and straight, gave it a push, and I heard the clicks.. Not come back off, or had any other issues since.

It does have a big bend at the very end, and goes way under the bumper. There's also a few other plastic pieces in the wheel well, that it connects back up to.. Once you hear the click, you've got it.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

just looking at mine and it's flush


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

looked today while washing and mine is flush


----------

